# Navarre Pier Pompano



## Pi Lvr83 (Oct 6, 2011)

I fish the Navarre Pier quite often but have never fished the far end. The reason I don't fish the far end is because it reminds me of Alaskan fishing...Combat fishing!! 

Anyways, I see a lot of people looking in the water and I think are fishing for Pompano. When I look into the water, all I see is...Water?! What exactly am I supposed to be seeing if I were to fish for pompano?


----------



## REDFISH101 (Mar 27, 2009)

mostly small pods of fish coming down the bar it takes plenty of pratice though:thumbsup:


----------



## circlehook69 (Apr 23, 2010)

*It does take a trained eye to spot pompano with any consistancy, some times you can see them flash as they root the bottom, but look for their shadows that they cast on the gulf floor, that's the best way I've found to be consistant. *


----------



## hookemup (Nov 1, 2010)

polarized glasses


----------

